# Is a Jeep Grand Cherokee good car for UAE?



## techintime

Hey all,
Im moving to the UAE. I have a 95 Jeep Grand Cherokee that I am considering shipping over to use as a daily driver (not a dune buggy car or anything extreme like that). It is an American Spec car (if there is a difference). Is this a good car for the UAE? Since this is an older, higher milage vehicle, the main considerations are availability of qualified repair shops, parts etc. thanks.


----------



## mgb

Hi
I think the cost of shipping will outweigh any benefits. You can import them here ok, I know that some companies actually ship good condition Cherokees over for resale.

Where are you coming to live? In Al Ain there is a very good garage called Mehran's, and he has a good supply of second hand parts for jeeps, as well as access to new ones. Other cities will have the same. I would stay away from the dealerships though - *J*ust *E*mpty *E*very *P*ocket comes to mind!

Have a look at Dubizzle and see how much you can buy a used Cherokee for over here - but remember all prices are negotiable, so knock off 10-25% off the asking price, depending on your negotiating skills.

If you don't take it over, then rather than a jeep as your main car, I would look for something japanese, as they have a very good reliability record with cheap and readily available parts.

Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## creative4art

I have a 2004 JGC and its awesome! 

I am pretty sure you can get a 95 JGC for cheap as well... you could get it here, unless you have some sentimental value for it .


----------



## AlexDhabi

New cars are the norm here, so you may get a hard time at annual registration/testing time. US spec should not be an issue. I had a 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee for 4 years, so I am sure spare parts will be available from the Jeep dealer. Not cheap to run though (my subsequent Merc was much, much cheaper to run) partly because the JGC requires frequent servicing in these harsh conditions(Japanese and German cars have longer service intervals). My advice is whatever brand car you end up with, avoid the main dealers at your peril as you may end up with fake parts.


----------



## CDN2012

if your company is paying for the shipping all you got to do is pay 5% of the value which wouldnt be much considering the age. And you will probably get more use out of bringing it down here then selling it as nobody in the west is trying to buy a gas guzzler with thr price of gas nowadays.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Geke

Don't know where in the states you are from but make sure the aircon is powerful enough, cars out here are Middle East spec and that usually means better aircon


----------



## haidarthamer

Not good idea. A lot of japanese brands and models are doing better


----------

